# Back flushing issues Gaggia Classic



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

It's my first time here as I declined I needed to give my Gaggia Classic a proper deep clean.

I backed flushed my Classic for the first time today, now the group head will not fit almost as if the it's too big. Any ideas?

I have googled this but cannot find a similar problem.

One more thing my shower disc holder is stuck fast, and tips on job to remove?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you say group head do you mean the portafilter which holds the coffee? Have you accidently displaced the group seal ?, the large black ring up inside the head?. By shower disc holder do you mean the screw in the centre ?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If you mean the aluminium block that the shower screen screws into, the best way to remove one of those that has been effectively glued on by stale coffee oils and crud is to go out and buy yourself a 2 inch M5 screw or bolt and remove the 2 allen head bolts that hold the plate to the group and then *GENTLY* screw the longer bolt into the shower screen securing hole and this will have the effect of loosening the plate so it can be removed, similar to jacking a car up.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for both responses, the gasket is pretty old so I'll change it once I pick up some M5 bolt tomorrow, hopefully this should cure the problem. The last time I changed the gasket I did it without removing the shower disc holder and it resulted in blood loss and much cursing.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Good opportunity to clean the shower screen and the block also the area behind the block.

In future remove it all on a regular basis and clean.Improves coffee and saves aggravation.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

This has been a helpful thread - I'm about to start on my newly acquired classic and will very likely encounter similar difficulties - and be prepared.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Prevention is most certainly better than cure. I give mine a dismantle every few months and give it all a good going over. Also soak the shower screen, shower block and screws in caviza occasionally to remove the stubborn crud.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

So far so good - although they are all pretty mucky and the shower block - is that the same as the shower plate holder - looks like a new one would be a good idea. I followed a useful youtube clip posted by wholelattelove. Kathy is a peach.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Cheers guys,worked a treat. Left the shower screen holder in some caviza for a few hours as it was a complete mess. The old gasket had come loose so I replaced this, which was infinity easier to do without the shower screen holder on.

I also checked out a mod for by dulit grinder and changed the factory settings to allow for a finer grind. All great stuff.


----------

